# a cui le dobbiamo



## RockyBalboa

Hola a todos. 
"[...] sempre attingendone le nozioni dall'opera di Rousseau* - a cui le dobbiamo -*, su questa concezione si una scienza..."
Por un lado, ¿entienden que el "a cui" se refiere a "la obra" o a Rousseau?
Por el otro, ¿cómo lo traducirían? ¿"a quien le reconocemos"? ¿a la cual mucho le debemos? Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## Neuromante

Se traduciría: "A quien le debemos"

Si hablara de la obra sería "A la cui dobbiamo"


Seguro que algún italiano dirá ahora que estoy equivocado



Aunque fijándome bien ¿Esos guiones están en el texto? Si es así faltaría contexto


----------



## RockyBalboa

Neuromante said:


> Se traduciría: "A quien le debemos"
> 
> Si hablara de la obra sería "A la cui dobbiamo"
> 
> Aunque fijándome bien ¿Esos guiones están en el texto? Si es así faltaría contexto



Están Neuromante: "Vale a questo punto la pena di dire qualche parola, sempre attingendone le nozioni dall'opera di Dante - a cui le dobbiamo -, su questa concezione di una scienza sacra, cosí completamente in antitesi con tutto ciò a cui può fare riferimento, nel campo della conoscenza applicata, l'uomo d'oggi".

Pero, en español, "a quien le debemos", ¿implica reconocimiento, gratitud?


----------



## Neuromante

No, por eso preguntaba lo de los guiones.

Si es así olvídate de lo dicho antes. Creo que unas traducciones podrían ser: "A quien le somos deudores" o "Con quien estamos en deuda" quizás "Que es nuestro referente" pero cambia mucho la forma e interfiere con ese "Attingendone" que creo que es la clave de toda la frase.

En todo caso a mi me parece que la referencia a Rousseau/Dante es en señal de deferencia por ser autor espiritual del tema que se está tratando (Y que no aparece por ninguna parte en el texto)


----------



## niklavjus

Como dices Neuromante, literalmente el inciso - que implica reconocimiento - significa "a quien le debemos" y se refiere a Dante/Rousseau el cual escribió las 'nociones'.


----------



## i-Na

Hola,
Yo lo traduciría como "al cual le debemos" o a "quien le debemos".
Saludos!


----------



## niklavjus

i-Na said:


> Yo lo traduciría como "al cual le debemos" o a "quien le debemos".


Hola.

¿Hay diferencia entre los dos? Y ¿porque en la segunda forma dejas la preposición fuera de el inciso?

Otra pregunta para todos. ¿El pronombre le es plural o singular? ¿Se entiende que son las nociones lo que debemos al autor?


----------



## i-Na

Hola,
Por mi parte, el dejar la preposición fuera del inciso ha sido un error al teclear...
La única diferencia es que "al cual le debemos" es una traducción más literal.
Y el pronombre es singular, ya que se refiere al autor.


----------



## niklavjus

i-Na said:


> Y el pronombre es singular, ya que se refiere al autor.


Muchas gracias, i-Na.
Entonces creo que sea de aclarar que el sentido del inciso es (aunque yo no se como traducirlo correctamente): 

"a cui *le* dobbiamo"
"al cual debemos *las nociones* por las quales decimos algunas palabras".


----------



## Larroja

Forse la precisazione serve a poco, ma già che ci siamo: "a cui" può riferirsi tanto all'opera di Rousseau quanto a Rousseau stesso, la frase non cambia di significato, e grammaticalmente nulla mi assicura che lo scrivente intendesse riferirsi all'uno o all'altra. Di sicuro, pero, non voleva riferirsi alle nozioni.


----------



## niklavjus

Le tue osservazioni mi paiono interessanti, ma temo di fraintenderti.  Potresti spiegarmi meglio ciò che intendi?

Grammaticalmente, potrei essere d'accordo con te per quanto riguarda l'autore e l'opera, ma secondo logica fatico a pensare che si citi il primo e ci si dichiari debitori della seconda.


----------



## Neuromante

Las propuestas de i-Na no es posible en español. Eso escrito entre guiones no tendría ningún sentido y en ambas haría falta especificar "el qué" se le debe.

Mejor:
*De quien somos deudores*


----------



## Larroja

niklavjus said:


> Le tue osservazioni mi paiono interessanti, ma temo di fraintenderti.  Potresti spiegarmi meglio ciò che intendi?
> 
> Grammaticalmente, potrei essere d'accordo con te per quanto riguarda l'autore e l'opera, ma secondo logica fatico a pensare che si citi il primo e ci si dichiari debitori della seconda.



Dire che dobbiamo a Rousseau una certa nozione, o che dobbiamo all'opera di Rousseau una certa nozione è fondamentalmente lo stesso: Rousseau esprime le proprie posizioni all'interno delle opere che scrive, sicché Rousseau è la sua opera. 
Ancora: qui si parla un debito verso delle nozioni espresse in una certa opera, e non di un debito verso Rousseau in quanto tale, in quanto uomo, cioè prescindendo dalla sua opera. Spero di essermi spiegata, a me sembra chiaro, ma probabilmente sono io che non ho capito la tua obiezione.


----------



## niklavjus

Comprendo il tuo punto di vista in merito alla questione che ho commentato e non ho difficolta da accettarlo. Quel che mi sfuggiva era l'appunto specifico alle nozioni, in chiusura. Pensavo tu contestassi il fatto che "le" sostituisce "le nozioni".


----------



## Larroja

niklavjus said:


> Comprendo il tuo punto di vista in merito alla questione che ho commentato e non ho difficolta da accettarlo. Quel che mi sfuggiva era l'appunto specifico alle nozioni, in chiusura. Pensavo tu contestassi il fatto che "le" sostituisce "le nozioni".



Ora capisco: intendevo dire che "a cui" sicuramente non si riferisce alle nozioni, ovviamente sostituite dal pronome "le".


----------



## niklavjus

Sì, hai ragione, avrei dovuto rifletterci un momento...


----------



## Larroja

Hola Gato, 
si el intento de tu largo pero mudo mensaje era sugerir que quedan dudas por resolver, vale, intentaré, pero no voy a copiarlo todo...

Primer punto. Lo que dice Neuromante, "_Si hablara de la obra sería "Alla cui dobbiamo_", no es cierto. _Alla cui_ en italiano no significa nada, seguramente quiso decir "alla quale".  Con "alla quale dobbiamo" estaríamos seguros de que la frase se refiere a la obra de Rousseau y no a Jean Jeaques personalmente, por así decir; en caso contrario, ese "a cui" deja la duda abierta, pero no constityue el menor problema a la hora de comprender el sentido de la frase, puesto que decir a Rousseau o la la obra de Rousseau para quien está evaluando su aporte es lo mismo. Vale?

Segundo. Aquí sólo puedo añadir che la expresión "dovere a qualcuno" *no implica* reconocimiento en el sentido de "gratitud", o por lo menos no necesariamente: podría hacerlo el contexto, pero no la expresión en sí. Más bien, reconoce la paternidad de algo. Punto. Es una expresión bastante neutra, que hasta puede tomar un sentido despectivo, como en la frase: "dobbiamo a Berlusconi se il nostro parlamento è pieno di soubrette, e non sono solo donne...". Para que implique gratitud deberíamos añadir algo, como "a cui dobbiamo _il merito _di". Pero ojo, este "merito", dentro del contexto de la frase referida a Berlusconi, seguiría dándole una matiz despectiva, irónica, así que es siempre el contexto el que aclara todo.

Tercero. Claro, "le" es pronombre plural. Al singular la frase habría sido: " sempre attingendone *la nozione* dall'opera di Rousseau* - a cui la dobbiamo -*, su questa concezione..."

Todo claro? 
Cariños!


----------



## niklavjus

Mil gracias, gatogab.

Yo se que en español, como en italiano, hay reglas para los acentos, pero no las conozco. Diciamo che tiro a indovinare.
Muy interesante la distinción entre comprender (comprendere) y entender (capire).

 Veo que Larroja te ha ya informado de lo que conc*i*erne "Alla cui dobbiamo". 
Por lo que me acuerdo yo de gramatica, "cui" como pronombre es invariable y no acepta articulos determinativo. 
Tienes que decir "Alla quale dobbiamo (debemos a la obra)" o "Alla cui opera dobbiamo  (debemos a la obra de ello)".


----------



## RockyBalboa

Gracias a todos por los aportes y me alegra que el debate se haya extendido. Para mi "traducción" entiendo (hasta aquí) que el *"De quien somos deudores*" de Neuromante es lo más preciso.


----------



## niklavjus

Neuromante said:


> Las propuestas de i-Na no es posible en español. Eso escrito entre guiones no tendría ningún sentido y en ambas haría falta especificar "el qué" se le debe.
> 
> Mejor: *De quien somos deudores*





			
				RockyBalboa said:
			
		

> Para mi "traducción" entiendo (hasta aquí) que el *"De quien somos deudores*" de Neuromante es lo más preciso.


Perdonadme, pero es mi impresión que también esta solucción, aunque consecuente con el contexto, falta de especificar "el que" se le debe. A mí me parece che esa corresponde al italiano "*del quale siamo debitori*". ¿Estoy equivocandome?

¿Habría algun sentido decir "al cual/a quien las debemos"? Y si no, ¿Qual es la traducción más literal y concisa de el original italiano?

Esto es para mi interese. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Larroja

niklavjus said:


> A mí me parece che esa corresponde al italiano "*del quale siamo debitori*".
> ¿Habría algun sentido decir "al cual/a quien las debemos"?



Niklavjus, estoy de acuerdo contigo. La frase italiana dice que a Rousseau le debemos ciertas nociones, mientras la traducción española dice que somos deudores de Rousseau en general. Tu propuesta, "a quien las debemos", es la más cercana al sentido original.


----------



## niklavjus

Muchas gracias para responderme, Larroja.


----------

